
Jotvid - Easy video notes - jotvid
https://www.jotvid.com/remix/295cd434b57f
======
jotvid
Hey there - my friend and I built Jotvid b/c we wanted a way to take notes on
videos, and then easily search for them later. We've been using it for
tutorials/lectures, but after sharing with friends, we were surprised at how
fun the content has turned out to be.

Excited to share with HN and see what ya'll think!

